

Ask HN: How to design and prototype a flexible 3D shape - takinola

I would like to create a 3D shape out of a flexible material.  For example, imagine creating a form fitting plastic covering for your vehicle or lawnmower.  What tools or process could I use to design the shape and how could I go about prototyping the design?
======
retroafroman
You're not giving enough context to give very good advice. Here's some basic
ideas.

To design the shape, you can use a computer 3D CAD program, such as Inventor,
SolidWorks, etc. Alternatively, you can just use foam, wax, wood, or some
other easy to shape material and manually carve a buck (a buck is something
that is the same shape as the final product you want, but only used to create
a mold). If it's small you may be able to use a rapid prototyping machine
(commonly called 3D printers) to create the buck, if you designed it on a
computer.

To prototype, you can try creating a model out of a different material that's
easy to shape, then using that buck to make a mold (perhaps out of silicone).
After you have created a mold, you can then use mold release, and mix and pour
in silicone to create your prototype of the shape you actually want.

